# opening eyes?



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

ok simple question, what age do babies open their eyes? Rabbits are 10 - 14 days are mice the same?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, they should have them open by day 14. I have found that the better quality the mice, the sooner they open their eyes (around day 10-12).


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I just thought I should check to make sure it was pretty much the same, thanks again.


----------

